# Found Pigeon



## scott cameron (Aug 19, 2005)

HAS BROKEN WING , IVE ALREADY SET WING 

TAG#IF 2005
DWI 519

WOULD LIKE HELP LOCATING OWNER!

MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS [email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here is the info that you may need to locate the owner. Good luck.

Desert Wings Invitational
Rick Marchal
435-635-4950
1488 W. 400 S. Hurricane, UT
[email protected]


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Injured racing homer*

Hi Rick, welcome to Pigeons.com. Thank you for helping this lost racing homer. Here's the club information--hopefully the secretary can help you locate the owner:

Desert Wings Invitational (DWI)
Rick Marchal 
(435) 635-4950
Hurricane, Utah 84737

[email protected]


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oops--Lovebirds and I must have been typing our messages at the same time.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL you guys...I was also replying to the this thread with the contact information Good job I decided to wait for a minute or there would have been 3 duplicate posts

Good luck Scott and let us know if you are able to contact the owner


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are we sure that's what the "DWI" means? Maybe it really means "Diving While Intoxicated" and, thus, the broken wing.

Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

Bad Pidgey

Realistically, though, it's probable that the owner won't want the bird back in which case he's going to need a good home. Please discuss that with the owner first and let us know.


----------

